

Confronting Russia's Weaponization of Information - dataker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LzvuiLbUvM

======
h4x3r
US Propaganda: Weaponized Disinformation

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycg-
YTy0tkA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycg-YTy0tkA)

